# Cinesamples CinePerc. Hold on tight.



## Cinesamples (Sep 5, 2012)

Our most ambitious project to date. Dropping this holiday season.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 5, 2012)

Those drums sound great, guys!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2012)

It's gonna be a very merry Christmas! _-)


----------



## Niah (Sep 5, 2012)

man I was expecting strings next but hey...this looks exciting


----------



## benmrx (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## windshore (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmm, Already have a package that I thought was called CinePerc. 

CineCymbals, CineSnare, SineToms

I've been wondering when these would be updated as there is room for improvement but I guess it's going to be a whole shift in paradigm.


----------



## devastat (Sep 5, 2012)

P.S What time frame does this holiday season mean?


----------



## Ztarr (Sep 5, 2012)

Very cool! But with all the perc libs I have it's gonna take something really special....

Lemme see it :D.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 5, 2012)

Percussion recorded at Sony I bet sounds awesome


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2012)

They'll probably beat EW and HOP on the launch date, again...


----------



## Maestro77 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cinesamples stuff is always top notch and very easy to use. I'll be picking this one up. Hoping it trumps True Strike and Spitfire.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 5, 2012)

Maestro77 @ 9.5.2012 said:


> Cinesamples stuff is always top notch and very easy to use. I'll be picking this one up. Hoping it trumps True Strike and Spitfire.



Yes they are. Maybe not going to top Spitfire anyway.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2012)

Well they say "Our most ambitious project to date", so I imagine it's going to be big, and great sounding.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 5, 2012)

windshore @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> SineToms



Yeah - I have a lib called Sine Waves, so I guess I won't be needing this.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 5, 2012)

Daniel James @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Percussion recorded at Sony I bet sounds awesome



_Anything_ recorded at Sony with D.Sands, the Neve, and top players will sound awesome.  

But this - at least from an ambience perspective - will come as close as possible to percussion heard in many film scores.


----------



## devastat (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm so happy they recorded a drumkit on a scoring stage.


----------



## williemyers (Sep 5, 2012)

CineSamples @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Dropping this holiday season....


 no chance that'd be Brazilian Independence Day, would it?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 5, 2012)

/\~O /\~O /\~O /\~O 

o=? o=? o=? o=? o=?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Sep 5, 2012)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ryan =o


----------



## playz123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Based on that short clip, I'm not quite willing to start thinking about abandoning my favorite percussion libraries just yet. But I do look forward to hearing more about this in the future.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome! I am sure this will be really cool!

Not to derail this thread (too much), but I am a bit disappointed with your update speed on existing products - like so many other developers you seem much more focused on getting new products out the door than getting your current ones working properly. I am talking about CineWinds, where the legato is pretty much useless as it is now, because of hanging notes. I know I am not the only one with this problem, and I would actually expect this to have been fixed by now, two months after release....

With that out of the way, looking much forward to CinePerc.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 6, 2012)

Man that looks like awesome fun. That jib shot looks like the intro to some discovery channel show .

And is the piece playing the live recorded version from Mike's "mixing/mastering/rambling blog"?


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 6, 2012)

To beat my beloved Spitfire, Tonehammer and Damage Percussion it would have to brew beer and bake bread...


----------



## playz123 (Sep 6, 2012)

marcotronic @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> To beat my beloved Spitfire, Tonehammer and Damage Percussion it would have to brew beer and bake bread...



:lol: :lol: +1


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 6, 2012)

From the looks of the video (several guys playing together, chains on drums, a guy going mad on a Celesta, etc) this won't be just a "classical" percussion library. Probably trying to do the Spitfire thing, with a little Damage and maybe even BFD ! :shock:


----------



## Consona (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks promising. When is instrument list gonna be ready?


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 6, 2012)

If someone brings a new percussion lib to the market, it has to be in a best sound + audio quality. 

I am sure the Mikes know this. So we can assume a very great sounding new percussion library.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if this will be better than 8dio epic perc, apocalypse ensemble or spitfire perc. But all it needs to do is to match them all and have that wonderful sony scoring stage sound.

Cinebrass, Cinewinds, Cineperc and Cinestrings together.... oh man. :shock:


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys, glad you're excited. 

Here's the status on the percussion project: Everything has been recorded for CinePerc. It's all sitting on a hard drive as several TB of data in protools at the moment. We haven't started the chopping/mapping process. Too much to do first. 

Here's what we've been up, and the current pipeline of stuff for the next couple of months:

• Piano in Blue complete update - released
• CineOrch complete update - released
• CineBrass Core and Pro complete update, new GUI, tuning, enhancements and new sample content
• CineBrass Core - newly recorded 2 horn articulations and true legato patch, free.
• CineBrass Pro - Newly recorded Monster Low Brass (9 low brass players), freebie for CineBrass Pro owners.
• CineWinds Core update, plus and all new expressive Oboe that we went back and recorded at SONY
• Updates of everything else in our catalog, from scratch.

That's the update stuff. Here's the new stuff:

• CineWinds PRO Expansion
• CinePerc

=============

Here's the plan: In the past 2 months Cinesamples has grown from a 3-man operation to an 8-man (and lady) operation, all full-time employees. Our focus is taking everything we have already to the next level, as well as taking new stuff beyond what just me, Mike and Dan were doing by ourselves. 

The focus remains the same: to create the highest quality libraries to make YOU, the composer, sound as good as you can, and impress the people you're writing for. Samples by composers, for composers.

Cheers!
MP & The growing Cinesamples Team.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 6, 2012)

CineSamples @ 6th September 2012 said:


> Hi Guys, glad you're excited.
> 
> Here's the status on the percussion project: Everything has been recorded for CinePerc. It's all sitting on a hard drive as several TB of data in protools at the moment. We haven't started the chopping/mapping process. Too much to do first.
> 
> ...



Fantastic news, really appreciate that you guys are so forward about what's going on!

I'm curious: 

"• CineBrass Core and Pro complete update, new GUI, tuning, enhancements and new sample content"

What's that last part about new sample content? I though the low brass and 2-horns was the new patches, is there more?


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 6, 2012)

You guys are on fire! Is there any chance you will be tweaking( or making tweakable) the legato's in cinewinds core?


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 6, 2012)

CineSamples @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Hi Guys, glad you're excited.
> 
> Cinesamples has grown from a 3-man operation to an 8-man (and lady) operation, all full-time employees.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! It's nice to see small business owners who work hard succeeding in these troubled times.


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 6, 2012)

reddognoyz @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> You guys are on fire! Is there any chance you will be tweaking( or making tweakable) the legato's in cinewinds core?



Totally. Right now the legato speed knob in the settings page offers some tweak ability, but we are looking into putting a "legato volume" knob as well. There are also some under-the-hood stuff we are looking at.

Have you tried the "best legato" mixer preset?


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 6, 2012)

quantum7 @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> CineSamples @ Thu Sep 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, glad you're excited.
> ...


Thanks Sean.


----------



## MacQ (Sep 6, 2012)

Slick video. Is any of that audio from the library? If not ... what's the point of the video, exactly?


----------



## benmrx (Sep 6, 2012)

Resoded @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Fantastic news, really appreciate that you guys are so forward about what's going on!



+1

I love this type of marketing. IMO it humanizes everyone a bit. FWIW, this week I need to write something with a magical/whimsical vibe...., looking forward to putting those CineBells to good use!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys. Exciting new products, and hugely commendable to be offering all that new free content. Super-excited about the 2 horn patch for CB Core - I think that'll be a huge asset to the library. The service from you guys is absolutely best-in-class, and your humanitarian and ethical side is genuinely inspirational. All power to the growing CineSamples tribe.


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a quick video of the Cinesamples team.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 6, 2012)

jamwerks @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Probably trying to do the Spitfire thing, with a little Damage and maybe even BFD ! :shock:



That would be a winning combo, no doubt. 

Btw, BFD Eco was one of the best purchases for me - $50 and it covered all of my drum needs.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 6, 2012)

+1
It's refreshing to see a company open and upfront about updates & improvements to their catalog.
Great to see a nice company with excellent products,responsive open dialogue with their customers succeeding,expanding and continually developing new products.
It's really cool to see the developers who clearly love what they're doing beyond simply churning out products for revenue.
I've never seen the M&M boys hide if people notice an issue or have a problem,its always addressed and discussed openly then fixed.
Cinesamples never point fingers or try to push the blame back at the user or the users choice of platform,this is a company I like patronizing and wish them only success.

Cheers!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm honestly most stoked about the new Contrabass and Bass Trombones!


----------



## HDJK (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad things are going well for you guys. Piano in Blue is one of my favorite piano VSTis and even though I'm drowning in percussion samples, I'm really looking forward to what Cineperc brings to the table :D


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 7, 2012)

quantum7 @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Congratulations! It's nice to see small business owners who work hard succeeding in these troubled times.



+1 /\~O


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice video, guys! But where was that lady you mentioned...? 

Looking forward to your Cinebrass/Pro updates!

Marco


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Sep 11, 2012)

CineSamples @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Hi Guys, glad you're excited.
> Here's what we've been up, and the current pipeline of stuff for the next couple of months:
> 
> • Piano in Blue complete update - released
> ...



This is looking really great guys. And CinePerc looks quite promising as well. Congrats on all the success!

I have a couple questions, if you would be so kind:

1. Is there a time frame on the CineBrass updates? I've been on the fence for awhile on CineBrass and would like to purchase the whole thing but am very interested in seeing how you update it. 

2. It's FANTASTIC to hear about the 2 Horns update for the CORE library. Any chance on getting 2 trumpets as well? I just think it would compliment your trumpet library especially since you have a nice solo trumpet and 3 power trumpets. Something in-between would be really nice (especially to use in harmony with the solo). I would gladly pay for an update with that.

3. Is there a difference between the additional sample content and the two horns/monster low brass patches? I remember reading in a forum awhile back that you were going to fix some problems with the CORE library with samples in the PRO library but never heard what actually happened there. Some clarity here would be nice.

Thanks for all your hard work and looking forward to your extremely bright future.

Regards.


----------

